# can I get a composers opinion



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

This piece that I attatched is short, small and easy. This is something I would play for myself for my own amusement. You guys that have good eyes for harmony failure maybe you can help my make this short piece better.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I played it through, if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes Bach, I'd like a comment doesn't matter if it's artistic or harmonic suggestions. Just to get a more views so I can learn and get better at composing. This form in this small piece is just free, I have made a string quartet witch is in some sort of sonata form and is set to be played in my school in may.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

A composers opinion is usually 'Well, it's not as good as mine!' 
Seriously though, my first gripe is that the top line from bar 13 starts to become monotonous. I know you have things going on below but still... The three voice right hand here should be strict; the g in bar 18 in the right hand is not essential. I like the spread 9th chord and your aug sixths. You have to be careful of hidden parallel movement though; moving from bar 29 to 30 there is a bump where everthing moves down together. It is not actually parallel octaves but it comes close and should be avoided.
I hope this helps. Nice to have someone from Iceland here!
Good luck with the Qtet. If you record it you can put it on Youtube and link it here for us to see!
FC


----------

